# Small frames wanted



## Dave5N (28 Feb 2009)

I am on a mission here. I am after a few older, smaller frames, preferably with all else intact, to convert to fixed for children.

No brakes involved, sensible geometry.

If anyone here who understands how to make mechanical things work well fancied a builders project to benefit local kids, I'd really appreciate your skills and time and expertise. OOP expenses paid, of course, if you need them.

Ta.


----------



## mickle (28 Feb 2009)

When you say local....


----------



## hubgearfreak (28 Feb 2009)

birmingham?


----------



## spring91 (28 Feb 2009)

Is an old Raleigh Arena youths 10 speed racer any good to you? Probably 24" wheel.

It's not mine but is in a yard behind the Ceol Castle, Moseley Road B12 9AT open weekdays and Saturday mornings. I spotted it before christmas, the owner said take it but I decided I don't have the time or space. It was still there last Saturday. Needs work.


----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2009)

I know a place where old/unwanted bikes are collected in Worcestershire. What part of Birmingham are you in? If north Worcester is a reasonable distance for you I will pm the details and you can contact them to see if they can help you. They renovate bikes, and might be able to help you.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Mar 2009)

spring91 said:


> Is an old Raleigh Arena youths 10 speed racer any good to you? Probably 24" wheel.
> 
> It's not mine but is in a yard behind the Ceol Castle, Moseley Road B12 9AT open weekdays and Saturday mornings. I spotted it before christmas, the owner said take it but I decided I don't have the time or space. It was still there last Saturday. Needs work.




Might be. Thanks.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Mar 2009)

Speicher said:


> I know a place where old/unwanted bikes are collected in Worcestershire. What part of Birmingham are you in? If north Worcester is a reasonable distance for you I will pm the details and you can contact them to see if they can help you. They renovate bikes, and might be able to help you.




Please.


----------



## Dave5N (10 Mar 2009)

Alternatively, anybody wants to sponsor us so I can buy some shiny new Dolans?


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2009)

pm on its way to you


----------



## spring91 (13 Mar 2009)

Who and where are these kids who are going to be riding fixed?

If it's Birmingham http://www.spinwell.co.uk and http://fixuplooksharp.wordpress.com might be interested


----------



## GrahamG (16 Mar 2009)

Harborne Cycle Surgery have a stock of old steel frames - might be worth checking if they've got anything <21". Is this for the Halesowen track?


----------



## Dave5N (20 Apr 2009)

It is. I'll pop in there soon - not a good time at the moment.


----------

